# Tuscarawas County Bankfishermen's Association 2006



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

we will be hosting catfish tournaments and gamefish tournaments on the tuscarawas river this summer. we will no longer hold tournaments on the mwcd lakes too many hassles from other clubs. if you are interested in fishing the tournaments please contact me on here or at [email protected] right away , we will be limiting the membership to 40 people total this year. all previous members are allowed but please contact me to let me know you plan on fishing. i am attaching schedules on here. rules will be handed out at the preseason meeting in MARCH. i may also post on here. 

we will be counting ALL catfish this year at the catfish tournaments.


----------



## teamtory (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Brian, I like the new schedule, me and Jim will probably fish most of the tournments. Did you do any good hunting? I shot a nice 8 pt. and 2 does.

later,Tory


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah i think fishing the river will be better for everyone. i shot a doe in gun season and a buck that shed its antlers in muzzleloader season. let me know for sure if you guys want in the tournaments, i am limiting the number of people who join this year to right around 40.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

just bumping up the post and reminding anyone interested to please contact me. we are only taking the first 40 members who sign up this year. i think this will be a GREAT year for our club.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

we will be holding our first cat tourney on April 1rst this year if interested holler at me.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

40 members.............if you get 40, the tourney's should be good this year instead of the normal less than 20. 

Bump!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

well i went back through and checked and we averaged around 22 guys last year over the year. im hoping things will grow through word of mouth and me promoting the tournaments. i think we can get 40 guys and the reason im cutting off at 40 is i dont want things to get too big and have the problems that some of the bigger clubs are having. plus with us gonna hold the CLASSIC at the end of the year and with the amount of payout that will have i hope it keeps guys interested throughout the year.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome, I did not know you were going with the "classic" idea for sure........we all know who is going to beat those other 14-20 people anyway


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

just a reminder we will be starting our season on Saturday April 1rst. register now if interested. BUMP


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I want to register, how do I do it? Where do I sign up?


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't know too many spots on the river to fish but I'm gonna try to make a few at least!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Snobal, there are a lot of places along the river. If you take rt 416 out of Phila toward Tusky/Gnaden, there are several spots you can pull off to catfish. Also a lot of places to smallie fish. Those are the public holes of course, but that is where most of the people fish. Another area that can produce fish is right by where you sign up. Another spot is in Dover by the poop plant. anywhere from the falls to where the Sugar Creek dumps into the Tusc. Those are just the closer spots to fish anyway.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

we will be holding a meeting on march 26th at 9:30 am at the new towne mall (the parking lot next to the hollywood video store), this will be to go over the 2006 rules and hand out awards from the 2005 season. i HIGHLY RECOMMEND that EVERYONE attend who is planning on fishing any of the TCBA
tournaments this year !!!


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Brian - You could have at least given me time to wake up!! Hopefully I can make it. See what the day brings when it gets here. If not, I'll get ahold of you to find out what I missed!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ONLY 2 WEEKS till the first TCBA CATFISH TOURNAMENT !!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

im gettin really antsy to get out and start fishing the tourneys Brian...We MUST go get some shad before next Saturday!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

We will be holding our informational meeting this sunday the 26th at 9:30 am at the new towne mall in new philadelphia in the parking lot next to the hollywood video store. this will be to go over the rules and schedules and give everyone a chance to ask any questions that they might have. and see my smiling face !!! 

REMINDER : the first tournament is april 1rst snow or shine BRRRRRRRRR 6 pm to midnight


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah CHUCKIE shad is a MUST HAVE for sure !!


----------

